# ISO Stuffing Recipes



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

I seem to have taken over ALL of my family meal get togethers (I actually ended up buying a new dining set that fits everyone because of this). Unfortunately don't know how to make stuffing from scratch, my first attempt was such a dismal failure my DH now wants me to use boxed... any good ones out there?


----------



## cara (May 10, 2006)

something german ;o)
it is counted for a duck of about 3kg/ca. 6,5p

3T veggie brooth
salt
pepper
2T Oil
bunch of rosemary
500gr onions
750g apples
1 roll from the last day
butter oil
1 carrot
1 leek
1/4litre dry white wine
50gr sour cream

wash the duck inside and outside, dry.
mix the brooth with some salt, pepper and oil and rub the duck inside and outside

wash the rosemary and get off the needles (? you understand?)
take the onions, peel and cut into slices.
washthe apples, clean out and cut into pieces.

dice the roll.
heat some butter oil, saute the onionrings, add the bread and rosemary, take from heat and add the applepieces, season with salt and pepper

stuff into the bird and close.
take another onion and cut into quarters, scrub the carrot and cut into rough pieces, wash leek and cut into slices, take another apple and cut into pieces.

heat butter oil and fry the bird from all sides, add the veggies and finally add the wine.
put in a closed roasting tray into the oven and roast until inside temeprature reaches 90°C (meat thermometer)

remove excessive fat, puree the rest and add the sour cream.


it's quite common in germany to make the stuffing with apples, onions and dried fruits, e.g. dried plums...



edit to full recipe, had ta have dinner first ,o)


----------



## vyapti (May 10, 2006)

Here are a couple of my favorites. The sausage stuffing is my mommy's and is the best part of Thanksgiving. She used to make one for the family and one for me 

Note:  I think most people toss their stuffing cubes with butter.  I always use stock to save on calories.

Sausage Stuffing
1 lb mild italian sausage 
1 tbs basil 
3 stalks celery, chopped 
2 medium carrots, shredded 
1 medium onion, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 package frozen, chopped spinach (10 oz) 
2 cups chicken broth 
13 oz stuffing cubes 
salt and pepper to taste. 

Brown sausage with the basil. Drain. Add celery, onions, garlic, and carrots. Cook until the onion is clear. Add salt and pepper to taste. Mix in spinach until spinach is warm. 

In a separate bowl, mix stuffing cubes wtih chicken broth until broth is absorbed. Mix with the meat mixture. Press stuffing and sausage mixture into a casserole Smash in with a wooden spoon. The mixture will fit into a 9 x 13 casserole or a deeper 2 quart casserole. 

Cover and bake at 350° for 1 hour.

Pork Chops & Stuffing
3 Tbs vegetable oil 
6 thick cut pork chops 
6 cups day-old bread cubes 
1 cup chicken broth 
1/2 Tbs chopped celery 
1/2 Tbs chopped onion 
1/2 tsp poultry seasoning 
2 (10.75 ounce) can condensed cream of mushroom soup 
1/2 cup white wine 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 

In a skillet, heat the oil and brown the pork chops. Place the pork chops in a baking dish. Deglaze the pan with the white wine 

In a bowl, toss the bread cubes, deglazed liquid from the pan, chicken broth, celery, onion, and poultry seasoning together. Put heaping mounds of the bread crumb mixture onto the pork chops. 

Combine the cream of mushroom soup with the water, and pour this mixture over the stuffing and pork chops. 

Cover and bake for 30 minutes. Uncover and continue baking for 10 minutes longer or until juices run clear.


----------



## matts (May 10, 2006)

There's a nice no fail and delicous recipe on the back of the Bell's Poultry Seasoning box.  I usually add 1/2 pound of cooked breakfast sausage to it, and, if it's Thanksgiving or Christmas, about 1/4 pound of steamed, peeled, finely chopped chestnuts.


----------



## mish (May 10, 2006)

Question:

Are you making it inside or outside of poultry (i.e. looking for a casserole dish or stuffing a bird, or making a roast)?

What main ingredients do you favor - i.e. fruit, nuts, seafood/oyster etc.?

What are you pairing the dish with - chicken, lamb/roast?

There are a bizillion recipes. Let us know what you favor, how you're preparing it, with what, etc.


----------



## cara (May 10, 2006)

okay, another one:

make a brooth from the giblets and some soup veggies
salt the bird the day before and rest cool over night.

filling:
ca. 400g stuffing bread
cook 700ml of the above brooth with 125g butter and miix in the bread until its moisten.
add 2-3 onions and 3-4 celery, each chopped and steamed.
as you like you may add 300g steamed mushrooms. the cooekd and chopped giblets, 1-2 hands full of nuts, raisins or whatever you have.
season with salt, pepper, nutmeg or any herbs and seasoning you like.
mix everything and take care it stays moistly, if it dries to much add some more brooth.


----------



## mish (May 10, 2006)

BTW, I like stuffing from a box -- particularly stove top. You can add in oysters, fruit, nuts, anything you like.

I've tasted some very bad stuffing at other people's homes, made in the bird from scratch-- too soft, under or overcooked, no flavor & grey. Re the recipe request, again not sure how you are going to prepare it --- on the side etc. Think I posted a topic on stuffing, and there were lots of contributions. You might try doing a search re stuffing - around Thanksgiving time.


----------



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

Usually with turkey or chicken, I usually try to stuff cavity but usually have to make some on stove top too since an usual family supper for me is 13 people who like stuffing and can't get enough into the bird... sorry should have been more exact. Loving the sausage suggestions, haven't had that since my first boyfriends Nana introduced me to it.


----------



## matts (May 10, 2006)

Adding to *mish's*  comments, it can be _fatal_ to stuff a bird the night before cooking it and placing it in the refrigerator for risk of botulism. The germs like airless, damp places to grow, and a stuffed body cavity of a chicken or turkey is just the right place. 

If you do stuff the bird, do it just before you put it in the oven.  It's much safer to cook in a covered breadpan, and will be just as tasty plus you won't need to cook the bird as long.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 10, 2006)

Trip.....I PM'd my recipe to you.  It was originally one from a cookbook but I made it into my own.  I'll go ahead and post it as I don't think it would be a copy right now.....especially now that its in my own words.
Herb Stuffing Like Moms

Melt 1 cup of butter or margarine in a saucepan.....then add 1 cup each of coarsley chopped celery & onion. Cook over medium heat for 5 minutes. 

While the celery and onions are cooking. Take 2 packages of hot dog buns and rip them into large bite size pieces in a extra large mixing bowl. NOTE: You may have to add 1 1/2 pkg. then after you add the liquid and the bread shrinks down then add the remaining buns.

To the hot dog buns add the following:
1 cup snipped fresh parsley or 1 tsp dried
2 to 2 1/2 tsp salt ..... I use kosher and start out with 2 tsp.
2 tsp dried thyme
2 tsp dried rosemary, crushed
2 tsp dried marjoram
1 tsp ground sage
1/4 tsp ground black pepper

Once you have all the herbs/spices added add the celery/onions/butter mixture. Now start pouring in a can of low sodium chicken broth. It'll probably take you the whole can and maybe more so have 2 cans on hand. Like I mentioned before you may have to leave some of the hot dog buns out first before adding the herbs and such.......the broth makes the bread shrink.
Bake uncovered in a 350 degree oven for 45 minutes or until the top is slightly browned.

NOTE: For my taste I usually end up adding some poultry seasoning, a little more salt and more pepper.

NOTE: The good thing about this is that since there is no eggs involved you can taste and season to your palate.

NOTE: You can substitute the hot dog buns for buttered toast. Just toast a full loaf and butter while warm. Tear up in large bite sizes. My mom always used hot dog buns and thats what we prefer.

*NOTE: If you like a drier stuffing then hold back on the broth.....if you like a moister stuffing then be sure to add enough chicken broth.*


----------



## Constance (May 10, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> BTW, I like stuffing from a box -- particularly stove top. You can add in oysters, fruit, nuts, anything you like.



This recipe uses boxed stuffing, and is really, really good. It's called a casserole, but it's really dressing. Dorothy Jean was a very nice lady and a good old-fashioned cook, who gave me this recipe many years ago. It has evolved since then, but the general rule never fails.

DOROTHY JEAN'S CHICKEN CASSEROLE

Ingredients:
2 boxes chicken flavor instant stuffing mix
1-1/2 stick butter, melted, divided
3 cups chicken broth
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped celer
4-6 cloves minced garlic, or 1 tbl jarred minced garlic
approx. 1 cup mayonaisse (NOT salad dressing)
2 cups chopped cooked chicken or turkey
3 eggs
1 cup milk

Directions: In medium bowl, mix together stuffing mix, 1 stick melted butter and chicken broth. Put half this mixture in buttered casserole (I use small or medium old speckled porcelain covered steel roaster) and set aside. Microwave or saute celery, onions and garlic in remaining butter (may substitute olive oil or bacon grease) until onions are translucent and celery is tender. Spread on top of stuffing mixture in casserole. Next, add a layer of chicken or turkey. At this point, you may add whole or chopped oysters, sauteed mushrooms, water chestnuts, cooked sausage...whatever your heart desires, at this point. Spread a layer of mayo over the top, making sure to cover completely. Top with remaining stuffing mixture. Beat eggs in milk, and pour slowly over top. You may have to stab with a knife a few times to help milk mixture soak in. Cover and refrigerate overnight. 
Preheat oven to 400 degrees, and bake casserole, uncovered, for 30 minutes. Turn heat down to 350, and bake about another 60 minutes, or until bubbling and crusty on top and bottom. Let stand for 30 minutes.


----------



## Alix (May 10, 2006)

Hey Trip, my stuffing recipe is very simple, and is a crowd pleaser in our house. Just use as much dried bread chunks as you want, saute a diced onion in some butter and olive oil and throw that in with the bread. The onion should be nicely golden, but not too brown. Then sprinkle poultry seasoning, seasoned salt and some pepper on it. As far as amounts go...hmmm...a couple tablespoons of each should do it. (I just eyeball it so can't be more precise). The scent of the poultry seasoning should be the dominant one. Then to wet this mixture you can use chicken broth, veggie broth, water, or milk. I tend to use milk as that is how I was taught to make it. This stuffing is great inside the cavity, and is pretty good in an extra casserole as well. Good luck.


----------



## auntdot (May 10, 2006)

To me a stuffing/dressing has a basic formula from which one can roam at will.
 
One needs some veggies (sautéed), a starch (usually bread but can use others, including rice), some meat (sausage, oysters, crabmeat, etc.), fluid (chicken stock, water, oyster liquid), and spices.  Also may want to include some fat (butter, mayo) and eggs (if needed as a binder, particularly if one uses cornbread), or some fruit.
 
And not all of those need to be included in every recipe.
 
For the Thanksgiving boid (grew up in Brooklyn), do our traditional with a mirepoix with some added peppers, sausage (Jimmy Dean type stuff, or Italian, or some other), bread crumbs (usually store bought), chicken stock (canned), spices (as needed, if we use the Italian seasoned bread crumbs we just adjust, like a bit more sage), and usually add some butter. I like adding some apples or raisins, but am usually out voted. 
 
For baked stuffed lobster will make some sautéed onions in butter (maybe with a bit of finely diced red pepper), add crushed Ritz crackers (or equivalent, but they have to be the butter flavored crackers), some extra butter if needed, maybe a bit of water to moisten, and some spices.  Seems I am forgetting something here, sorry.
 
Made some boned quail a few years ago (boned the quail myself, what a pain) and stuffed with a wild rice mixture added to sautéed onions, with some mandarin orange slices from the can, think I added a bit of stock (but it was a bit of time ago), and spices.
 
Turned out great.
 
I guess what I am trying to tell Trip is that making stuffing is not all that hard.
 
Follow a few TNT recipes at first, get them down pat and then you can learn to wing it.
 
Just the kinda disjointed way we cook around here.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 15, 2006)

I'm with AuntDot on this one.  I tailor my stuffing to my meal plan.  I too have used the white & wild rice, combined with mandarin orange slices, onion, and a bit of ginger to fill the inside area of a crown roast.  

Take that same brown and wild rice mixture, cook till done in chicken stock, then add chopped celery, diced onion, chopped water chestnuts, sage, thyme, and pepper.  I stuffed this into cornish game hens and cooked on the covered kettle barbecue.  This rice stuffing is also phenominal when made from turkey broth (just boil up the liver, gizzards, and neck.  Season with salt, sage, and tumeric to taste), then place in a pan with the chopped gizzards and livers (optional), and bake in the oven or heat in teh microwave when it's needed.

I love bread dressings and stuffings.  I tend to add everything except the egg so that I know what it will taste like before I stuff it into the bird, or more frequently, place it into a suitable oven-safe covered pan, and bake it.  Adding the raw egg last allows you to mix everything together, add the seasonings, and test-taste it.  You then can alter the seasonings as needed, garunteeing perfect stuffing.  Learned that trick from someone on this site.  Wish I could remember who so I could thank them.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Quizzie (May 16, 2006)

Do you want your stuffing to be made with Cornbread or Bread? What would you be serving it with? As it was stated earlier... there are alot of recipes.


----------



## Trip (May 17, 2006)

to go with poultry, usually turkey, I seem to prefer bread stuffings.


----------

